# Looking for good immigration lawyer in Lisbon.



## 24pfilms (Sep 13, 2010)

I am needing to get some questions answered does anyone have a good/affordable (is it possible immigration lawyer in Lisbon. Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

why not try the Portuguese embassy either in Canada or Mexico? Information is free and then you can go to a lawyer if you need further clarification


----------

